# Looking for a Trailerable Sailboat



## Shakin97 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I am thinking of migrating from power-boating to sailing with the wife and two teenaged kids. We're down by Portland, Oregon and have spent countless hours motoring about on the Willamette and Columbia in our 19.5ft bow rider. We've always loved to camp and drag our boat with us then it dawn on me.. I figured why not camp on the water??? A trailer-able sailboat would open up new horizons for us, mostly thinking the San Juans just north of us about 3 hours drive. 
Well, that leads to my question to what boats may fit this criteria:

1) Total towing weight < 6500Lbs - As big as I can legally tow.
2) Sleep 4 people comfortably
3) Cockpit large enough for 4 without being "in the way"
4) And I guess a pet peeve would be I'd like to be able to stand
down below, or as close to it as possible. I'm 5'11" My son is 6', but his
back is good. 
5) < $10,000 - That way I'm out very little selling the power boat, but not a
show stopper.

Basically I'm looking for a pop up tent that sails. :laugher

I am aware of the Macgregor 26s/x/m, and admittedly I love the room in the 26X and it's layout.. but as I have read on these forums many times, I think I'd like to start off with a real sailboat. 
I guess what I'm looking for is a "MacGreggor 26X Upgrade". This boat has to exist...

End goal here is to get the wife from drinking winecoolers in the bow of a power boat to learning to sail with me. Hopefully if all goes well, and winning the lottery, we'll be cruising the world in one of those Hylas 56's that's on the first page of every Cruising World magazine I get...


----------



## roubaix1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi - I am in a similar spot and a friend recommended to me an S2 7.9. Their forum is at S2 7.9 Class web page. They seem to have an active fleet. Good luck and safe sailing. Roubaix1.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

For standing room below, I would look into Catalinas. They are tubs, but the cabin room is what drew us to them.

Tell your wife she'll have to ditch the wine coolers and move up to rum drinks if you buy a sailboat.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Well here's three*

How about one of the many Catalina 25's with a pop top? They sail better than their detractors would like to admit. Parts and advice available from many owners' sites and from the factory.
Since you're in the NW, a much higher quality trailerable would be the Ranger 26 (the Ray Richards design built in the late 70's and early 80's by Ranger Boats in Kent WA.
Another nice trailerable design with a great sailing and cruising rep is the Ericson 25 model with the centerboard from the mid-70's.

There are probably many other choices out there, and more owners will be chiming in with 'em.....

Happy hunting,
L


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would also suggest a Catalina 25. I have looked at a few and hopefully will have one of my own soon. The company is still in business and there is a large member's association, so help and parts are not far away. Another to consider would be an O' Day 25 or 272. Older boats and no longer being made but have heard good things about them. On the trailerable side, a 25 is more "transportable" as opposed to be a true trailer-sailor. Mast stepping and rigging it can take time and some effort but, can be done with 2 people. Good luck and welcome to the asylum! 



EDIT: There are Hunters out there too that would fit your requirements as well. The newer Catalinas and Hunters have wing keels instead of the swing but, you are going to pay more for those.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Try an S2 8.0B Shoal Draft. The S2 7.9 recommended above is a nice, fast boat, but definately aimed at the racer side of the racer-cruiser continuum. The 8.0B is a decent little cruiser with good build quality and a fair amount of room below. The 2'6" draft of the shoal draft version should meet your needs.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

This months Good Old Boat has an article on the Santana 2023 - a fine trailer sailor you can buy for a bargain. 

Good old boat says the S2023 is the easiest of the lot to rig and has the best sailing performance.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Have to agree that the Catalina 25 pop-top comes closest to fitting the wants you lay out in the first post. That said, keep in mind the trailering, rigging and launching a boat of this size is a major operation. OK for a week or two vacation, but you won't want to do it every time you want to go sailing.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Seaward Yachts has several nice 25-26 footers out there. They are probably fancier versions of the Catalina's. If you want to go a cheaper route a Balboa 26 is a nice boat. If a little smaller but saltier looking boat a Compac 23 would make a nice choice. All of the boats mentioned have been produced in large numbers and are designed for trailerablility. The downside is that none of them are really built for speed. But then again that may not be much of a criteria for you.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

JimsCAL said:


> Have to agree that the Catalina 25 pop-top comes closest to fitting the wants you lay out in the first post. That said, keep in mind the trailering, rigging and launching a boat of this size is a major operation. OK for a week or two vacation, but you won't want to do it every time you want to go sailing.


Following up along these lines; I just saw sitting in the yard a Catalina Capri 22. Maybe not as much elbow room, but a whole lot easier to trailer, rig, launch, and haul.
What a sweet looking little boat. Looks to have nice lines, underbody, and wing keel. She should sail resonably well I suspect.
Head room would be an issue, but for weekend camping style, I would.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

i have the mod 1 capri 22 wing keel. Its a ~200 PHRF boat so its quick and stable and a fun starter sailboat with an active forum and OD class. Sitting room only below and a basic porta pottie below. I bought mine because I triailer to my local lake where they do not allow overnighting so it was about speed, cheap, and sailing controls. i like that can go right to catalinadirect.com and get any part I need for it.


----------



## Shakin97 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I've got a lot of homework to do. I'm still shying away from the water ballasted approach for now and am looking for a Captiva 240. Anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Shakin97 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I've got a lot of homework to do. I'm still shying away from the *water ballasted approach* for now and am looking for a Captiva 240. Anyone have any thoughts on these?


Just to clarify, the Catalina 25 that others here have recommended is NOT water ballasted. Not sure whether that was what you were referring to.


----------

